

What are the algos for differentiating and integrating functions? - ojasvabhardwaj

Want to code a C program for self help.
======
dudurocha
There is a whole discipline in this matter. You should look for numerical
analysys (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_analysis>).

Start with this and you can make algos to resolve the problems.

------
S4M
Are you talking about numerical or symbolic differentiation/integration? If
you are talking about the numerical type, derivation is pretty
straightforward: f'(x) = (f(x+epsilon) - f(x-epsilon))/(2*epsilon). If your
function is regular enough, 2D integration can be done easily by the trapeze
method. But you can check the link given by dudurocha.

Now if you are interested in the symbolic type, the differentiation is not too
hard on Lisp, but integration is. But doing that in C must not be
straightforward.

------
davyjones
You might want to refer to the book "Numerical Recipes in C."

------
ojasvabhardwaj
Thank u everyone for ur kind rply.

